# Greetings from Canada



## Ivan86 (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey, my name's Ivan. I'm from Manitoba, Canada. I was training in Judo for 11 years up until 2 years ago. I just got back into the whole training thing this winter with Ronin-Ryu Jiu Jitsu.

So yeah, see you guys around.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome Ivan!  Happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## Paul B (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT,Ivan. :asian:


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 2, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT Ivan!


----------



## Drac (Jul 2, 2006)

Greetings Ivan and welcome to MT...


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi, guess where I am from?


----------



## Carol (Jul 2, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Hi, guess where I am from?


 
Oh, Canada!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 2, 2006)

more specifically, down to the same city I believe


----------



## Ivan86 (Jul 2, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> more specifically, down to the same city I believe


Winnipeg? Right on.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 2, 2006)

yup, as is Lisa up a few posts


----------



## stabpunch (Jul 2, 2006)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## kelly keltner (Jul 2, 2006)

welcome


----------



## MJS (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## bobster_ice (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello Ivan and welcome to MT!


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 5, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Kreth (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Ivan.


----------

